# حسـاب طــول المــاسورة الشعرية بالنسبة لقـدرة الكبـــــــاس



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (3 مايو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
اخوانى الكرام الجميع سألنى فى موضوع انواع الصمامات المستخدمة فى انظمة التبريد والتكييف عن طول وقطر الماسورة الشعرية والان حمل من المرفقات كيفية تحديد طول وقطر الماسورة الشعريبة بمعلومية قدرة الكومبريسور المستخدم​

لا تنسونا بصالح دعائكم

اللهم انصر الاسلام واعز المسلمين​


----------



## بشار سمير محسن (3 مايو 2008)

اخي الكريم تقبل مني كل الشكر والتقدير مجهود رائع ومتاز
لقد فادني هذا الجدول في مشروع التخرج الخاص بي


----------



## karamhanfy (3 مايو 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*

بجد مجهود رائع يا باشمهندس وجزاك الله خير
وكان فى طلب عند حضرتك لو عندك جدول فى فى كل مقاسات السيور بال مم والبوصه
يبقى ربنا يجزيك خير لانى محتاجه ضرورى جداا


----------



## وليد الدوري (3 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## atef995511 (3 مايو 2008)

أشكرك أخي الفاضل


----------



## الشظبي المهندس (4 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا والله ماقصرت


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (5 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## 000403 (6 مايو 2008)

بجد مجهود رائع 

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (9 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد بحريه (9 مايو 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tmht84 (12 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك
ولك كل الاحترام


----------



## اشرف زكى البدرى (12 مايو 2008)

اخى الكريم بارك اللة فيك


----------



## hasprapo (12 مايو 2008)

*شكر شديد*

*الاخ العزيز والله بالجد مشكور علي هذه المعلومه وياريت تكملها بي انواع الصمامات الاخري مع قدره الضواغط الكبيره السعات 
ولك مني عظيم التحايا*​


----------



## العلم حياة (12 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك. ياريت لو تفضلت واكرمتنا بالمعادلة التي تربط بين القدرة وقطر وطول الماسورة الشعرية. تحياتي للجميع


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (14 مايو 2008)

hasprapo قال:


> *الاخ العزيز والله بالجد مشكور علي هذه المعلومه وياريت تكملها بي انواع الصمامات الاخري مع قدره الضواغط الكبيره السعات *
> 
> 
> *ولك مني عظيم التحايا*​


 

راجع موضوع انواع الصمامات المستخدمة فى مجال التبريد والتكييف


----------



## نور جابر (15 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا علي المجهود وجازاك الله كل خير . 
ولي استفسار ارجوا التوضيح:-
* الا قطار و الاطوال الموجوده بالجدول لاي نوع من الفريونات.
*هل اذا قل الطول عن الجدول يتأثر الضاغط بذلك مع العلم بان اجهزة التكييف المنزليه
يوجد بها كابلري (ماسوره شعريه ) بطول لايتعدي (80سم )باختلاف اقطارها مع قدرات الاجهزه
*ما قيمة طول الكابلري (الماسوره الشعريه ) في حين اننا يمكنا التعويض عنه باي اداه انتشار
اخري وليكن صمام يدوي او حراري طول البره بداخله لاتتعدي (1سم).


----------



## amr fathy (15 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً ،،،


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 مايو 2008)

hasprapo قال:


> *الاخ العزيز والله بالجد مشكور علي هذه المعلومه وياريت تكملها بي انواع الصمامات الاخري مع قدره الضواغط الكبيره السعات *
> 
> 
> *ولك مني عظيم التحايا*​


 
ابحث عن موضوع انواع الصمامات المستخدمة فى مجال التبريد والتكييف


----------



## apees (20 يونيو 2008)

الموضوع جيد جدا ونرجو المزيد من كل جديد


----------



## على العريف (20 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Badran Mohammed (21 يونيو 2008)

تشكر على المعلومة المهمة والمفيدة وبارك الله في عملك


----------



## ابن العميد (21 يونيو 2008)

م/إبراهيم قشانة جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهوداتك الرائعة ونفعنا الله بك دائما وسدد خطاك

أخوك / أسامة عمر


----------



## ابراهيم ابو بدر (5 يوليو 2008)

اشكرك على المجهود الرائع -ولكن اعطييتنا معلومات عن العلاقه بين الكباس(الضاغط )والانبوبه الشعريه ولكن لم يحدد الجدول درجة الحراره حيث توجدعلاقه بين الضاغط والانبوبة الشعريه ودرجة الحراره المطلوبه وشكرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (7 يوليو 2008)

ابن العميد قال:


> م/إبراهيم قشانة جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهوداتك الرائعة ونفعنا الله بك دائما وسدد خطاك
> 
> أخوك / أسامة عمر


 
بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (7 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## elsa7er (10 يوليو 2008)

*رجاء*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​أولا أود ان اشكركم اخى الكريم على هذا المجهود الرائع و لكن لى رجاء 
ماهى المعادله الخاصه بحساب قدرة الكباس و طول الماسورة الشعريه أرجو وضع المعادله لانه ربما لم تتوافر تلك الاطول او الاقطار فما هو العمل اذا ؟؟ 
و فى حاله وجود بلف عاكس هل الاقطار و الاطوال تتغير ؟
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​


----------



## الحربي (10 يوليو 2008)

المهندس ابراهيم مشكور ياغالي والله يجعلها في موازين اعملك


----------



## عاشق الروح (10 يوليو 2008)

جواك الله خيرا


----------



## اباحزم (11 يوليو 2008)

مجهود طيب اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (11 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## جسر الأمل (11 يوليو 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (13 يوليو 2008)

thanks allllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## عبودى فلسطين (15 يوليو 2008)

الاخ الكريم عندى سؤال بسيط 

هل هذا الجدول ينطبق على التبريد فقط ؟

فى حاله التجميد ما هو التعديل للانبوب الشعرى 

و هل اختلاف الفريون يؤثر ام لا سواء 12 او 22 او 134 او 502

اشكرك


----------



## عبودى فلسطين (17 يوليو 2008)

انتظر الاجابه للاهميه

و لكم الشكر


----------



## أنلييزر (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرافى انتظار المزيد


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (18 يوليو 2008)

مشكور انليزر


----------



## عبد الله بدير (19 يوليو 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## ايهاب حامد بدران (19 يوليو 2008)

اخى العزيز شكرا ع هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 يوليو 2008)

تحت امرك مهندس ايهاب


----------



## زيد سمير المعمار (9 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع


----------



## عبودى فلسطين (12 أغسطس 2008)

يبدو لى ان اسئل ثانيه 



الاخ الكريم عندى سؤال بسيط 


هل هذا الجدول ينطبق على التبريد فقط ؟

فى حاله التجميد ما هو التعديل للانبوب الشعرى 

و هل اختلاف الفريون يؤثر ام لا سواء 12 او 22 او 134 او 502

اشكرك


----------



## sam6 (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله اخى الكريم على المعلومات


----------



## بدرالدين ب (17 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير واريد منك معلومات .كيف اعرف قدرت كل ضاغط وشكرا...........


----------



## hasona8040 (17 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرااااااا


----------



## حسن الأديب (18 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## م محمد عمران (19 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## م محمد عمران (19 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو السماح لى بالتحميل


----------



## abduljalil ali (19 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (19 أغسطس 2008)

اتفضل حمل يا بشمهندس


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (2 أكتوبر 2008)

بصراحه انا مفهمتش الجدول ياريت تفسير بصيت كما عودتنا يا بشمهندس


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 أكتوبر 2008)

من قال لا اعلم فقد افتى فأنا لم اتخصص فى مجال التربيد بشكل واسع 
وبكن هنا اعتقد انه عند تصميم حمل التبريد لثلاجة معينة نقوم بتحديد قدرة الكباس ونختار من الجدول قطر الماسورة الشعرية


----------



## عبدالهادى معوض (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 نوفمبر 2008)

اعزكم الله اخوانى الكرام


----------



## محمد الغدامسى (2 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومه القيمه وزادك الله من فضله


----------



## التطبيق1 (21 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي
تحياتي


----------



## اشرف 66 (22 يونيو 2009)

برنامج مهم جدا 

و لكن

للاسف مش زابط معى التحميل يا ريت حد يفيدنى 

و لكم الشكرررررررررررررررررر

مع تحيات اشرف


----------



## emmamx2010 (24 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووورررررررر جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فاعل خير (25 يونيو 2009)

جزالك الله خير على هذا الملف الذي ارسلته


----------



## snow man (25 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله كل خير:75:


----------



## ASDDAPOR (26 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على الاهتمام والله يزيدك


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (30 يونيو 2009)

المهندس ابراهيم
تحيه طيبه وبعد
حسب معلوماتى الضعيفه ان هذه المقاسات غير ثابته فى كل الدوائر فمقاسات التبريد تختلف عن التجميد عن مبردات المياه وهكذا 
ارجوا الرد


----------



## اشرف 66 (21 يوليو 2009)

مش زابط معى بتاتا تحميل الملف المرفق

يا ريت المساعدة

شكرا


----------



## احمد الجميل (21 يوليو 2009)

تقبل الله منك صالح الاعمال وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ابراهيم ابو بدر (16 مايو 2010)

جزاك اللة خير


----------



## يوسف النمر (10 يوليو 2010)

لماذا لايمكن استخدام مركب تبريد r22 فى اجهزة التبريد والعكس لمركب تبريد r12 :87:


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ودمتم بالف عافية


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (11 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## حسان عدنان (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## كابتن اكرم (13 يوليو 2010)

اخي م/ابراهيم / مشكور على هذه المعلومات النادره جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## waleed almasry (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الف شكر علي مجهودك الجميل والمفيد 
ارجو الافادة 
اولا : ما هو نوع الغاز المستعمل لهذه المقاسات
ثانيا : هذه المقاسات للتكييف ام للتبريد ام للتجميد


----------



## fuadmidya (14 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوور


----------



## hanix35 (31 يناير 2012)

*تم طرح هذا الموضوع من حوالى سنتين والكل يشكر ولا يرد احد 
على الاسئله 
سؤالى هو ........... هل هذا الجدول للتجميد او التبريد ونوع الفريون فى هذا الجدول هو r12 او r134a ؟
وشكرا على كل من اهتم بالرد نظرا لقدم الموضوع فى المنتدى وارجو المتابعه فيه من مشرف القسم للافاده لى والجميع 
شكرا :1:
*


----------



## ahmedakkam (31 يناير 2012)

وفقك الله


----------



## fuadmidya (1 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## mustafatel (2 فبراير 2012)

*مشكور*


----------



## hany27 (19 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## drmady (19 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## fawzann (25 مايو 2012)

ا*خى العزيز الف شكر على المجهود الرائع 
ولاكن اخى الجدول ينقصة اشياء كثيرة 
اولا نوع الفريون 
ثانيا درجة الحرارة المراد تحقيقها
ثالثا الضاغط اذا كان ذو ضغط منخفض او عالى او متوسط 
وشكرا*


----------



## kokohamo2003 (26 مايو 2012)

1000 1000 1000 شكر يا بشمهندس جدول اكثر من رائع وده اللى احنا ادعودنا عليه منك 

*وفقك الله وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## محمد فريزر (29 يناير 2013)

محمد بحريه قال:


> مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر



جميل جدا


----------



## سمير عامر محسن (9 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم وبارك الله فيك . اريد المعادلة الاصلية المستخدمة في حساب الجدول المرفوع للماسورة الشعرية مع خالص التقدير


----------



## م&العامرى (24 مارس 2013)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس 
بس حضرتك مش حددت نوع الكباس (روتارى_ كوبلدت) المستخدم مع الجدول ولا عادى مش هتفرق . 
شكرا


----------



## moaeed (19 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم جزى الله كل اخ افدنا من بعض ما تعلم


----------



## tarek edr (21 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم وجزاكم الله كل خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------

